

HipChat Acquires Blue Jimp and Jitsi.org - xnyhps
https://blog.hipchat.com/2015/04/21/hipchat-acquires-blue-jimp-jitsi-org/

======
christop
The main blog post image is broken due to referencing extranet.atlassian.com.

> The best way to keep Jitsi innovative is keeping it open and in the hands of
> those who created it in the first place: the open source community.

Jitsi has seemed pretty impressive each time I've seen it, and the developers
seem to be pretty active in the related open standards communities, so I
really hope Atlassian does a better job than other acquisitions and sticks to
their pledge here to keep things open.

